# Magnesium chloride flakes....for horses??????!!!!!



## VictoriaEDT (27 May 2008)

I have a really dopey friend who has just phoned me to ask how much Nedmag magnesium chloride flakes to feed her horse. I asked her where she got it from and she went to mole avon and refused to buy equine magnesium supplement so bought a ruminant  one instead (as she is a cheap scate!) 
Is this safe for horses? 
there is no dosage recommendations on the bag but I know you shouldnt overdose as is linked to heart problems and body has issues excreting overdoses. She has bought it for sweet itch as well  
	
	
		
		
	


	




I dont know, I dont get why people always try to cut costs with things like this......if you cant afford to have a horse you shouldnt have one!!! (I wait to be shot down in flames!!)


----------



## Thistle (27 May 2008)

I used to feed Cal Mag cow supplement to my horse on the advice of my vet. Used to give a tsp twice a day to a 12.1


----------



## VictoriaEDT (27 May 2008)

was it magnesium chloride?


----------



## Thistle (27 May 2008)

No it's calcined Magnesite i think.

Lots of cow products are ok for horses, I always fed linseed lozenges too they were made for cattle.


----------



## Thistle (27 May 2008)

found this people and so became aware that the Magnesium Chloride had an effect on the whole organism.

In a brief time, he received communications of very good therapeutics effects of this "therapy" from people that were taking Magnesium Chloride for its tonic properties and who were suffering from various ailments.

Prof. Delbet began to closely study the subject and verified that the Magnesium Chloride solution was a very good therapy for a long list of diseases.

He obtained very good results in: colitis, angiocholitis and cholecystitis in the digestive apparatus; Parkinson's Disease, senile tremors and muscular cramps in the nervous system; acne, eczema, psoriasis, warts, itch of various origins and chilblains in the skin. There was a strengthening of hair and nails, a good effect on diseases typical of the aged (impotency, prostatic hypertrophy, cerebral and circulatory troubles) and on diseases of allergic origin (hay-fever, asthma, urticaria and anaphylactic reactions).



The solution to be used is a 2.5% Magnesium Chloride hexahydrate (MgCl2-6H2O) solution (i.e.: 25 grams / 1 liter of water). 
Dosages are as follows:

- Adults and children over 5 years old.................. .125 cc 
- 4 year old children..............................................100 cc 
- 3 year old children................................................80 cc 
- 1-2 year old children.............................................60 cc 
- over 6 months old children....................................30 cc 
- under 6 months old children..................................15 cc 
These doses must be administered BY MOUTH. The only contraindication to Magnesium Chloride Therapy is a severe renal insufficiency. As the magnesium chloride has a mild laxative effect, diarrhea sometimes appears on the first days of therapy, expecially when high dosages (i.e. three doses a day) are taken; but this is not a reason to stop the therapy. 

The taste of the solution is not very good (it has a bitter-saltish flavor) so a little of fruit juice (grapefruit, orange, lemon) can be added to the solution, or it can be even used in the place of water to make the solution itself.

Grapefruit juice masks the bitter taste very well (expecially if cold).

For CHRONIC diseases the standard treatment is one dose morning and evening for a long period (several months at least, but it can be continued for years).

In ACUTE diseases the dose is administered every 6 hours (every 3 hours the first two doses if the case is serious); then space every 8 hours and then 12 hours as improvement goes on. After recovery it's better going on with a dose every 12 hours for some days.

As a PREVENTIVE measure, and as a magnesium supplement, one dose a day can be taken indefinitely. Magnesium Chloride, even if it's an inorganic salt, is very well absorbed and it's a very good supplemental magnesium source.


you can get some idea of a dosage frm this


----------



## VictoriaEDT (27 May 2008)

Thanks so much!!


----------

